# Question about coloring over bleach (pics included)



## amoona (May 30, 2011)

Hello ladies - I need help from all of you hair experts. I recently went to my hair dresser and bleached out the bottom of my hair and went for the "ombre" look. My hair has been like this for about two months now and now I'm starting to hate it. I feel like light hair looks really cheap on me - I've just always had dark hair and I realize now it suits me best.

  	I'd love to go back to my hair dresser and have him give me an all over color but I'm on the job hunt so the $$$ needs to be saved. *Will it be a problem to dye my hair all over with one color? Will the bottom still be lighter because it has bleach on it?* The top of my hair is all undyed (virgin hair). Here's a picture of what my hair looks like now -



​ ​  	Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 4, 2011)

First, whatever you do, don't use box dye. It's mor drying, harder to lift (if anything goes wrong) and it can be unpredictable.

  	Will your hair match exactly? probably not unless your dye your whole head black. Will it be fairly close? Probably.Colour absordtion depends on lots of this, and it can be diffrent all over your head. Example for me, my hair was lifted, and the back of head is way more porous, so the colour activates like a mofo there. I have strawberry blond hair, and when i put my colour all over, that part wants to drink it up so much that it turns dark... almost brown. 

  	Go to a salon, or get a rinse out colour until you can afford it. One of those 6 week ones.


----------



## amoona (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks Mabelle - I think I'll hold out and go to the salon. I was hoping it would be an easy bottle fix but it's better to just get it done correctly the first time.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 5, 2011)

it COULD be, if you did the whole thing and your hair doesn't pull weird. But doing just the bottom half to match the top.... 
  	Better safe than sorry and maybe you can upkeep it on your own!


----------

